# طلًع اللى فى جيبك ....



## Critic (13 يونيو 2010)

سؤال *للشباب* لان الشابات و بنات ربنا اكيد ربنا هيحفظهم و مش هيتعرضوا للموقف ده


 
و الشباب ولاد ربنا بردو بس بيتعرضوا للمواقف دى ههههههه

تعمل ايه يا حبيبى و انت راجع البيت فى السكة بعد خروجة حلوة كنت معمر فيها جيبك بقرشين حلوين و ماشى فى الشارع لوحدك و حبيت تختصر *فدخلت من شارع ضلمة*


 
*و اذ بك تفاجئ بشابين ولاد ناس ماسكين مطاوى ممتازة* 
 

 
واحد وراك و واحد قادمك و :

*طلع اللى فى جيبك يا حبيبى*
 (هو مش بيقول يا حبيبى اوى ههههههه)



 

*و انت واد بئا معاك موبايل ب 100000000 جنيه و فى جيبك زيهم*

*يا ترى ايه موقفك ؟*



هل :

*الجرى نص الجدعنة (هو بئا الجدعنة كلها اليومين دول ههههههه) *


 
*بس ازاى هتجرى منهم !!!!*


 

و لا
*مش هطلع حاجة و على و على اعدائى و اخاطر بخنائة ممكن نتايجها تبقى مش ظريفة على ملامح وشى فى المستقبل*
* 

 *

ولا :
*فى يدك يا رب استودع روحى*


 

ولا
*خدو كل اللى معايا و سييييييييبونى اعييييييييييييش انا لسة صونغنن*


 

ولا فى حلول تانية

*عايز رد من زوى الخبرة اللى ياما جروا هههههههههه*
*او من زوى الخبرة اللى دى وظيفتهم (حد منهم هنا )*


 

*هههههههه*

*يالا يا حلويييييين عايز اعرف موقفكم*


----------



## marcelino (13 يونيو 2010)

*بصراحه انا بالذات مش هقدر اجاوب على السؤال ده

لانى اتحطيت فى موقف اكبر و اصعب من كده بكتير

انا بشكر ربنا انى لسه عايش اصلا

بس هتابع ردود الشباب

شكرا يا معلم على المواضيع الدماااااار
*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (13 يونيو 2010)

*هو انا اشكر ربنا متحطتش في الموقف ده لسة
بس اللي زي كده مش هينفع معاهم الخناق ولا التفاهم العقل بيقول اني اديهم اللي في جيبي وامري لله وخصوصا اني مش بحط اي مبلغ كبير معيا اخري 20 الي 50 جنية بالكتير و المحمول بتاعي صيني محدش هيبص له*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2010)

انا ماحدش يقدر يعمل معايا حاجة زي كدة ولا حتى عُشر كدا لأن بإختصار انا متعلم رياضة عنيفة جداااا وخطر جدا ( مش مهم اية هى ) ولو حد فكر يعمل كدة يبقى مش هايلحق يخلص الفكرة وهايلاقي ايده مكسورة او رجله او الجممجمة فيها شرخ او اي كسر اخر في اي مكان او على الأقل هاجيب له شلل مؤقت ولو جامد شوية هاتقل عليه وهاجيب له عاهة !!!!

بجد ، اللهم ابعدهم عني وابعدني عنهم !!!!!!!!!!


بس انا ما اتحطيتش في الموقف ده قبل كده بس اللى قلته ده من الخناقات بتاعتي وانا صغنووووون !!!


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


موضوع لذيذ  كيريتيك 

متابعة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (13 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه 

شوف يا سيدي لازم تعرف الحقيقه الكامله 

اولا انا لو حد ثبتني مش بعيد اصعب عليه و يديني فلوسه و المطوه اشتغل بيها 

ده اولا 

ثانيا لو حتي منظري كان بيقول اني معايا موبايل او حتي فلوس 

فانا هختار الحل التالت 

و هو ابوس ايدك سبني اعيش ههههههههههههههههه 

محدش مستغني عن عمره يا عم 

بس انا من موقفي بنصح كل شاب داخل علي تثبيت 

اول لما يقولك طلع اللي معاك طلع كل اللي معاك و لو معكش روح البيت هات اللي هناك و ارجعلهم 
هههههههههههههههه


*


----------



## marcelino (13 يونيو 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> انا ماحدش يقدر يعمل معايا حاجة زي كدة ولا حتى عُشر كدا لأن بإختصار انا متعلم رياضة عنيفة جداااا وخطر جدا ( مش مهم اية هى ) ولو حد فكر يعمل كدة يبقى مش هايلحق يخلص الفكرة وهايلاقي ايده مكسورة او رجله او الجممجمة فيها شرخ او اي كسر اخر في اي مكان او على الأقل هاجيب له شلل مؤقت ولو جامد شوية هاتقل عليه وهاجيب له عاهة !!!!
> 
> بجد ، اللهم ابعدهم عني وابعدني عنهم !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




*والله ردك عجبنى بس من حيث انه كلام بس بدون تجربه*

*لكن تخيل كده لو انت فى الموقف*

*مسدس 9 مللى مصوب ليك على مسافه 2 متر تقريبا  ( يعنى لو فكرت تتحرك يبقى شكرا )*

*من وراك وعلى رقبتك سكينه طولها 3 متر وعلى يمينك وشمالك اتنين مقيدين حركتك*

*تفتكر العنف او المقاومه ممكن تبقى نتيجتهم ايه فى موقف زى دة ؟؟؟*

*بس ياريت رد واقعى لان الكلام سهل اوى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*فكرتني بزكي شاااان هههههههههههه*
*اسم النبي حارساك وصيانك وضماااااااااااااااااانك*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*موضوع جمييييييل*
*ومتابعة*​


----------



## MATTEW (13 يونيو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *والله ردك عجبنى بس من حيث انه كلام بس بدون تجربه*
> 
> *لكن تخيل كده لو انت فى الموقف*
> 
> ...



*متقوليش ان الكلام ده حصلك *


----------



## johna&jesus (13 يونيو 2010)

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*لا بجد موضوع  جامد بس احلى حاجة انك متخرجش من بيتكم اصلا*_
_*بس نشكر ربنا لسا مجربتش حاجة زى  دى*_
_*وعلى فكرة فى الارخم من التثبيت*_
*شكرا   يا جميل على الموضوع*​


----------



## Critic (13 يونيو 2010)

*



بصراحه انا بالذات مش هقدر اجاوب على السؤال ده

لانى اتحطيت فى موقف اكبر و اصعب من كده بكتير

انا بشكر ربنا انى لسه عايش اصلا

بس هتابع ردود الشباب

شكرا يا معلم على المواضيع الدماااااار
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 



والله ردك عجبنى بس من حيث انه كلام بس بدون تجربه

لكن تخيل كده لو انت فى الموقف

مسدس 9 مللى مصوب ليك على مسافه 2 متر تقريبا ( يعنى لو فكرت تتحرك يبقى شكرا )

من وراك وعلى رقبتك سكينه طولها 3 متر وعلى يمينك وشمالك اتنين مقيدين حركتك

تفتكر العنف او المقاومه ممكن تبقى نتيجتهم ايه فى موقف زى دة ؟؟؟

بس ياريت رد واقعى لان الكلام سهل اوى​

أنقر للتوسيع...

متقوليش ان الكلام ده حصلللللللللللللك
لييييييييييه و ازاى و عملت اييييييييه
قووووووووووووووول



*​*
*


----------



## Critic (13 يونيو 2010)

> *هو انا اشكر ربنا متحطتش في الموقف ده لسة*


ولا انا
*

*



> *بس اللي زي كده مش هينفع معاهم الخناق ولا التفاهم العقل بيقول اني اديهم اللي في جيبي وامري لله وخصوصا اني مش بحط اي مبلغ كبير معيا اخري 20 الي 50 جنية بالكتير و المحمول بتاعي صيني محدش هيبص له *



*انا فاااااااااهم بس افرض بئا المبلغ جامد و موبايلك جامد مش هتتقهر من الزعل و يا ترى تفكيرك ساعتها هتخاطر و لا ايه النظام !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Critic (13 يونيو 2010)

> انا ماحدش يقدر يعمل معايا حاجة زي كدة ولا حتى عُشر كدا لأن بإختصار انا متعلم رياضة عنيفة جداااا وخطر جدا ( مش مهم اية هى ) ولو حد فكر يعمل كدة يبقى مش هايلحق يخلص الفكرة وهايلاقي ايده مكسورة او رجله او الجممجمة فيها شرخ او اي كسر اخر في اي مكان او على الأقل هاجيب له شلل مؤقت ولو جامد شوية هاتقل عليه وهاجيب له عاهة !!!!
> 
> بجد ، اللهم ابعدهم عني وابعدني عنهم !!!!!!!!!!


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*كوندكنود ده يا مولكا ؟*


 

*يا عمونا بقولك مطوووووووووووووة*
*من اللى بتجيب دم احمر*
*و اللى بتغير فى تضاريس الوش*
*يعنى لو اتهورت هتطلع بخساير جاسمة مش هتطلع كسبان ابدااااااااااااااا*




> بس انا ما اتحطيتش في الموقف ده قبل كده بس اللى قلته ده من الخناقات بتاعتي وانا صغنووووون !!!


و انت صغنون هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Coptic+ (13 يونيو 2010)

critic قال:


> ولا انا
> *
> 
> *
> ...



*ما انا لو معيا مبلغ محترم و موبايل جامد اكيد هكون غني و معايا عربية و هسكن في منطقة فيها نور مش ظلمة ولحد ما اغتني مش هشيل مبلغ كبير وانا ماشي ولا اشتري محمول جامد انا عاوز احوش عشان اتجوز
ربنا معاك*


----------



## wadeetito (13 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه موضوع جاااااااااامد موووووز يابااشا بس عايز اقوللك انها بجد محصلتش بس الجرى يا كبيييييير اكيييد هيبقى المجدعة كلها زى ما انت قولت ههههههههههه
احسن حل بقى انك تمشى بفلوس على قدك وموبايل 3310هههههههههههه يعنى موبايل الصبح وموبايل بلييييل ههههههههه
واللى احسن من دة كلو انك تجيب عربية هااامر مصفحة وتعملها جراااب زى بتاع الموبايل كدة هههههههه بفكر اعمل كدة
ههههههههههههه شكرا اخى العزيز وموضوعك بجد جمييل وانا كنت بهزر اوعى تزعل 
تحياتى ومحبتى اخوك تيتوووووووو


----------



## Critic (13 يونيو 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> موضوع لذيذ كيريتيك
> ...


*ميرسى يا تاسونى اسميشال*
*اهو.....*
*بتعلم من مواضيع :d*


----------



## Critic (13 يونيو 2010)

*



هههههههههههههههههههه 

شوف يا سيدي لازم تعرف الحقيقه الكامله 

اولا انا لو حد ثبتني مش بعيد اصعب عليه و يديني فلوسه و المطوه اشتغل بيها 

ده اولا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ههههههههههههه*
*ليه يا عمونا بس كدة*
*انت مش بتلعب كوندكنوك زى مولكا و لا ايه ههههههه




			ثانيا لو حتي منظري كان بيقول اني معايا موبايل او حتي فلوس 

فانا هختار الحل التالت 

و هو ابوس ايدك سبني اعيش ههههههههههههههههه 

محدش مستغني عن عمره يا عم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ههههههههههههه*
*احب الصراحة*
*



			بس انا من موقفي بنصح كل شاب داخل علي تثبيت 

اول لما يقولك طلع اللي معاك طلع كل اللي معاك و لو معكش روح البيت هات اللي هناك و ارجعلهم 
هههههههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههههههههههههههههه
طب لو كدة هات دلوقت 2 جنيه و نص انا مزنوق فيهم
*


----------



## zama (13 يونيو 2010)

مطوة ، هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الحقيقة إجابتى هتفرق بجد على حسب نووووووووع المطوة  و نوع مسكته للمطوة ..

يعنى فى مطوة قرن غزاااااااااااال ، فى مطوة سوستة ، فى مطوة مزدوجة (( بسلاحين )) ..

نوع مسكته للمطوة ، هتحدد مستواه فى أستخدام المطوة 

أنا هتكلم بإختصاااااااااار عن المسكة الأحتراااافية (( الأكاديمية )) لكل نوع من المطاوى (( الأسلحة البيضا )) ..

1- *لو مطوة قرن غزاااااااااااااال* بيكون فيها حلقة بتاعة ميدالية لو صابع من أيده فى الحلقة يبئى كدا المطوة بئيت جزء من أيده ، بالتالى مش هتعرف تاخدها من أيده ، إلا بأسلووووب الحركة عن بعد لتتمكن من تفادى طعنااااااااته الهوائية التى ربما تصيبك و ربما تنجو منها ..

*الأسلوب الخطأ* ، فى نااااااااس بتمسك المطوة بصوابعها الـ15 ، أعرف على طووووووووول إن دا وااااد عبيط و مبتدئ ..

2- *المطوة السوستة *، الإصدارات القديمة منها كاااااااان يدها صغيرة جداً بحيث إن صاحبها مش بيكون متمكن من قبضته على المطوااااااااااة ، فبالتالى مع أى نوع مقاومة ممكن بتتعور ، دا لو أنت مش متمكن ، لكن فى معظم الأحيااااااااااان المطوة بتطير من أيده و بتكوووووووووون أنت تملكته ..

*الأصدااااااار الجديد* مع التعديل بئيت المطوة السوستة أداااااااة ذوى الخبرة و ليس المحترررررفين ، تلاشى فيها العيووووووووب دى ، (( كمااااااااااان المطوة السوستة بئيت فيهااااا دعااااااامة لتشد من صلابة أنتصااااب السلاح عشاااااااااان من كتر الأستعمااااااااال السوستة بتبوظ بتكووووون خفيفة )) ..

أخيراً ، ليس أخراً ..

* 3- المطوة المزدوجة* (( *دى أخطر نووووع من أنواااااااااع السلاح الأبيض* ))  ..

يد المطوة دى فيها جوانتى أو هبسطهااااااااااالك (( فيها مكان لصوابعك الأربعة زى فكرة البوكس الحديد )) ..

طبعاً دى بردو صاااااااااحب المطوة  بيكووووووون متملكها كويس جداً ..  

*طريقة المسكة الصح* ، الواااااااااد اللى هيكون ماسكها لو موجهلك أنت سلاح واحد بس يعنى عاملها بنظااااااااام متعامد علييييييك و فى طرف سلاح تااااااااااانى ناحية جسمه هوووووووووو

يبئى وااااااااااد عبيط ، و شاريها جديد عشاااااااااان تعمله هيبة فى الوسط الإجرااااااامى (( بس أتأكد أنه عمل كدا لأنه أنضرب بيها قبل كدا )) ..

*المسكة الصح* ، أنه يخلى المطوة فى وضع متقاطع مع أيده يعنى سلاحها لا متوجه لا لييييييك ولا له ، لأنك كدا كدا لو عملت حاااااااااجة هيرسملك خريطة على جسمك فى ثواااااااااااااااانى ..

*التعامل معاها* : حتماً و لابد يكون فى مسافة بينك و بينه عشان تعرف توجهله ضرباااااااااات سليمة 
(( بحسب الأسلوب اللى أنت متعلمه )) ..


دورى أنا فى التعااااااااااامل مع الشخصيااااااات دى ..

*عينك كاميرا فوتوغرافية ..* 

زى ما فى تنوع فى المطااااااااوى فى تنوع كماااااااااااان فى الشخصياااااااااات اللى ماسكاها ، ودا هينتج عنه أختلاف الأدااااااااء بتااااااع كل شخص  ..

أولاً: لو كاااااااان واااااد مصحصح (( مش بيتعاطى حاجة )) هيكون التعامل مع أصعب شوية لأن جهازه العصبى بوعيه مش نايم على روحه ..

ثانياً : لو بيتعاطى ترامادوووووول (( أى منتج من منتجاااااات الـ hcl )) هتعرفه منين أنه بياخد الحاجات دى فى خلال ثوانى ،

*المظاهر بتاعته* : بياض عينه أحمر (( زى كأس الدم )) لأنه مش بينااااااااام لأن الترامادولات (( *منبهااااات و مسكن قوووووووووووى جداً* بالتالى *لازم تضربه ضربااااااااات قليلة قاتلة لأنه مش هيشعر بأى ضربة سطحية*  ))  ،

*دا لازم تضربه فى مناطق حساسة أمثلة :*

1-(( نقطة منتصف الجسم   " أعتقد المعنى واضح لأنه ولد " هتلاقيه سجد أدامك على الأرض )) ..

2- الأنف (( مثلث الموووووووووت )) ..

3- منطقة الرباااط الصليبى ، (( هتشل ركبته )) ..

4- منطقة فم المعدة ..

5- الرقبة ، (( تطول رقبته فى حالة ما يكون ضربك ضربة و أنت نجيت منها ، فى الأثناء ما المطوة راجعة تانى ليييك ، أترمى فى حضنه و* بكدا أنت مش هتدى أيده مساحة أنها تلعب و تملكت رقبته* )) ..

ثانياً : لو واااااااد بياخد كبسول ،

أمثلة (( *الباركينول* )) هو أسمه كبسول الثرثرة "* لأنه بيخليه يخرف فى الكلام* " ، لكن أتحرفت " *ثرثرة* " مع نطق الجهلة لـ "*صراصير* " ..

النوووووووووع دا بئى بيكون واقف عامل زى بوجى و طمطم ، مش فاااااااااهم أى حاااااجة (( تلاقيه وااقف مسبهل )) ..


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اية ياعم زاما التحليل المفصل دة
بس شكلك اية خبرررررررررررررررة
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يونيو 2010)

بصراحة .. مش عارف انا هاعمل ايه لو اتحطيت فى الموقف ده . :t9:

بس اكيد لو ادرت اجرى .. هاجرى .
خيبت ظنك مش كده ؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يونيو 2010)

زاما ... هو انت مهنتك ايه بالظبط .. شغال قاطع طريق ولا ايه :bud:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يونيو 2010)

*طلعت خبره يا زاما

انا بقي الحمد لله لسه محصلش معايا الموضوع ده

بس لو حصل اكيد اكيد اكيد

يا هجري يا اديله كل اللي معايا

ويمكن اصعب عليه ويديني هوه اللي معاه 

او يشغلني معاه بدل ما انا عاطل كده

واهو كل واحد يلقط رزقه

موضوع جامد قوي تسلم ايديك ياجميل​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يالهوي يا زاما*
*انت اكاديمية بجد*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 يونيو 2010)

*لو مسطول او مش في وعية ومش متمالك نفسه هحاول اخبطو فـ مكان يوجع *
*انما لو ناويها يبأة مبدهاش يغور الموبايل وكل اللي في جيبي*

*شكرا كريتك موضوع جامد*​


----------



## zama (13 يونيو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> زاما ... هو انت مهنتك ايه بالظبط .. شغال قاطع طريق ولا ايه :bud:



حبيبى ، هو أنت أفتكرتنى أيييييييييييه ؟؟

أنا مش متشرد ولا ولد صااااااااايع و لا أحب أنى أكووووووون كدا أبداً لأن دا شئ لا يدعو للفخر  ..

لكن مش معنى أنى محترم أنى معرفش أتعامل مع الأشكااااااااااال دى ..

هثبتلك أنى هاااااااااادئ أوووووووووى ..

أستايل لبسى كلاسيك مش كاجواااااااااااال ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

دا أنا حتى معندييييييش غير بنطلون جينز وااااااااااحد و السوستة هجيبها بعد أسبوووووووووع ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يونيو 2010)

> لكن مش معنى أنى محترم أنى معرفش أتعامل مع الأشكااااااااااال دى ..


هو ده الصح يا ريس ..


----------



## zama (13 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *يالهوي يا زاما*
> *انت اكاديمية بجد*​



أنتى أوووووووووول مرة تعرفى أنى كدااااااااااا ؟؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنا عااااااااااامل موضوع فى مدونتى عن المؤسسات اللى على أسمى zama ..

فى مدرسة ثاااااااااانوى فى أمريكاااااااا بأسمى و ليها موقع ويب ..

أتعلمت فيها هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا جماااااااااعة بجد أنا مش زيادة عنكم ..

هتخلونى أخاااااااااف أحكيلكم حاااااااااجة تاااااااااااانى عشااااااااااان متفكروش غلط فيا ..


----------



## zama (13 يونيو 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اية ياعم زاما التحليل المفصل دة
> بس شكلك اية خبرررررررررررررررة
> ههههههههههههههههههه​



أشكرك يا سندريلا ، دا بس من ذوئك ..



> *طلعت خبره يا زاما*



متشكر يا حبيبى ..

أنا محدش هيطولنى أساساً ..


----------



## sony_33 (13 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> مطوة ، هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الحقيقة إجابتى هتفرق بجد على حسب نووووووووع المطوة  و نوع مسكته للمطوة ..
> 
> ...



*انا متهيالى احسن حاجة نحفظ الكلام دة
واول ميقبلنى حد ابقى اسمع
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة قوى الموسوعة دى
بس الراجل الى حيثبتنى حيستنانى لما اسمع ولا لا
انا  نصيحتى بقى طلع كل الى فى جيبك احسن لك
علشان النوع دة ممكن يضربك فى حتة فى وشك علشان يرهبك
وبعد كدة حطلع بردو الى فى جيبك يبقى كان لية من الاول
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يونيو 2010)

اللى بيقول ما بيعملش واللى بيعمل ما بيقولش ، سيبها على الله يعمنا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يونيو 2010)

> اللى بيقول ما بيعملش واللى بيعمل ما بيقولش ، سيبها على الله يعمنا


الكبير كبير .. ​


----------



## zama (14 يونيو 2010)

> *انا متهيالى احسن حاجة نحفظ الكلام دة
> واول ميقبلنى حد ابقى اسمع
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميلة قوى الموسوعة دى
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

واضح أنك بتتريق يا سونى يا عسسسسسسسسسسل ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس أنا لى رأى تاااااااااااااااانى متمشيش بفلووووووووووووس ، لوسألك الراجل المثبتاتى مش معاااااااك فلوس ليييييييييه ؟؟

قوله أصلى معنديييييييش جيب وراااااااااااااااااااااا ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
هههههه


----------



## Critic (14 يونيو 2010)

*الموضوع كبرررررررر و نفسى ارد على كل الناس و خاصة زعيم العصابة زاما*
*بس انا بذاكر يا اخوانا اول لما افضى هاجى اشوف الفضايح*
*ده احنا طلع عندنا مواهب و احداث هههههههههههه*


----------



## zama (14 يونيو 2010)

> اللى بيقول ما بيعملش واللى بيعمل ما بيقولش ، سيبها على الله يعمنا



اللهم قوى أيمانك و ثبت من عزيمتك ..

اللهم زيده فى ميزااااااان حسناته لأجل تقوااااااااااااه ..

اللهم أنصره على أعدااااااااء الأمة ..

اللهم أجعله يسحق الكفرة و الفاسقين و الزناديق ..

أميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ..

و النبى أنت عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل و شرباااااات ..

و بتزيد كل يوم فى نظرى حبة (( مش أى حبة هقولك على أسمها بعديييييييين )) ..


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> اللى بيقول ما بيعملش واللى بيعمل ما بيقولش ، سيبها على الله يعمنا


_*سيبك انت الكبير كبير*_
_*اصلى يابومنااااااا*_​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> اللهم قوى أيمانك و ثبت من عزيمتك ..
> 
> اللهم زيده فى ميزااااااان حسناته لأجل تقوااااااااااااه ..
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههه ماشى بس مليش فى الاخضر :hlp:


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يونيو 2010)

*امال  ليك فى  ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يونيو 2010)

ولا ليا فى اى حاجه يعم جون اخرى السيجاره وشاى وقهوه ينفع ؟


----------



## zama (14 يونيو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ههههههههههههه ماشى بس مليش فى الاخضر :hlp:




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أبو منا يا عسسسسسسسسسسسسسل ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنا هجيبلك بلاطة و عليها طبق فراولة وفوق دا كله هنرشم الصليب ..

:t9::t9:

أيه رأيك فى الكوكتيل دا ؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> أبو منا يا عسسسسسسسسسسسسسل ..
> 
> ...



مساؤ عسل يا زاما شكلنا هنطرد احنا الجوز يا زميلى ، على فكره بجد يا زاما
مليش فى اى حاجه من ده كله بجد اخرى السيجاره وشاى وقهوه


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يونيو 2010)

*نصيحتى اى موقف فيه حاجه كده لازم هدوء وبلاش تبتدى بالعنف لانك مبتبقاش عارف رد الفعل هيكون ازاى والتضحيه باى شىء معاك اهون بكتير من انك تتحط فى موقف مش عارف ممكن يتطور لايه
وكمان الهدوء بيديلك فرصه للتفكير 
وبالمناسبه بقى فكرتونى بموقف صعب مريت بيه
بعد ما خلصت دراستى بفتره كده نزلت تدريب فى شركة لفتره مؤقته 
وكان صاحب الشركه سدد شيك بمبلغ كبير لواحد وللاسف نسى ياخد الشيك واتفاجئنا بيه ومعاه اخوه محامى وواحد كمان جايين يطالبوا بقيمة الشيك تانى
ومش عارفه ازاى الحكايه اتطورت فجأه ولاقيت مسدس  مرفوع علينا 
وقتها فضلت باصه لصورة العدرا على الحيطه اللى ورا الشخص اللى ماسك المسدس 
ولما الشركه بدأت تتجمع فى المكتب اللى فيه المشكله واحده واحده اتحركت ناحية الباب من غير ما الفت نظرهم وخرجت ونزلت بسرعه لمكتب تانى فى نفس المبنى وطلبت النجده
ويومها اللى شلنى بجد ان اللى رد عليا قالى واشعرفنا انك بتتكلمى جد
قلتله طيب اقفل دلوقتى ومع اول قتيل هطلبك تانى ههههههههه
والظريف بقى لما جت عربية النجده والكل نزل فى الشارع
الظابط سأل قدام الكل فين الانسه اللى طلبتنا فى التليفون وتبرع زميلى العزيز وشاور عليا هههههههه
حسيت عينيهم بتطق شرار  وخصوصا وانا ببتسم لهم ببرود
يااااه كانت ايام
دلوقتى لو كلب هوهو جنبى بطلع اجرى ههههههه
موضوع لذيذ يا كريتيك 
 اوعى ترد دلوقتى وروح زاكر يلا هههههه*


----------



## marcelino (14 يونيو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *نصيحتى اى موقف فيه حاجه كده لازم هدوء وبلاش تبتدى بالعنف لانك مبتبقاش عارف رد الفعل هيكون ازاى والتضحيه باى شىء معاك اهون بكتير من انك تتحط فى موقف مش عارف ممكن يتطور لايه*
> * وكمان الهدوء بيديلك فرصه للتفكير *
> * وبالمناسبه بقى فكرتونى بموقف صعب مريت بيه*
> * بعد ما خلصت دراستى بفتره كده نزلت تدريب فى شركة لفتره مؤقته *
> ...




*مواقف المسدسات دى فظيعه هههههههه *​


----------



## zama (14 يونيو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *نصيحتى اى موقف فيه حاجه كده لازم هدوء وبلاش تبتدى بالعنف لانك مبتبقاش عارف رد الفعل هيكون ازاى والتضحيه باى شىء معاك اهون بكتير من انك تتحط فى موقف مش عارف ممكن يتطور لايه
> وكمان الهدوء بيديلك فرصه للتفكير
> وبالمناسبه بقى فكرتونى بموقف صعب مريت بيه
> بعد ما خلصت دراستى بفتره كده نزلت تدريب فى شركة لفتره مؤقته
> ...



بجد ، يا قلبك الجااااااااااااااامد يا أ / دونا ..

ياريت كل البنااااااااااات تكوووووووون مخربشة كدا ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس عاااااااادة يعنى البناااااااااااات لما بتغضب ، حاااااااااسب لا تتعور ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد موقف لذيذ ..


----------



## zama (14 يونيو 2010)

> *و خاصة زعيم العصابة زاما*



:t9::t9::smil8::smil8::11azy::11azy:

شردتنى ، ربنا يسامحك ..

دى أخرة التلقائية ..

:crazy_pil


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يونيو 2010)

موضوع فعلا جميل ولذيذ اوي
مش كنت اعرف ان الولاد اللي هنا مصايب كده
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MATTEW (14 يونيو 2010)

> *ههههههههههههه*
> *ليه يا عمونا بس كدة*
> *انت مش بتلعب كوندكنوك زى مولكا و لا ايه ههههههه*



*لا انا اخري بلعب في الرمل *
* لا بس انا عريض المنكعين ههههههههههه 

*


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *احب الصراحة*




*مفيش احلي من الصراحه يا عم الحج

انا داخل علي تثبيت ولازم اقولك اللي هيحصل هههههههههههه

*


> *
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب لو كدة هات دلوقت 2 جنيه و نص انا مزنوق فيهم
> *



*اجيبهم منين دول يا عم الحج 

انا لسه متثبت امبارح 

لو متثبتش بكره هديك الفلوس هههههههههههه 
*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع رائع والصور اللى فيه جميلة بجد

التثبيت ماشى فى البلد ماشاء بلاش نقر
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يونيو 2010)

Critic قال:


> سؤال *للشباب* لان الشابات و بنات ربنا اكيد ربنا هيحفظهم و مش هيتعرضوا للموقف ده
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*أستنى أقولك كلمتييييييين قبل ماقلب على راجل :smil16:
هههههههه
بتعجبنى أوى الاسمايلز الكبيرة بأشكالها دى 
أبقى أبعتلى حبة يا واد يا كريتيك أنت 
ده انا هقلب على واااد فالموضوع يعنى مخرجش وأيدى فاضية هههههه
أحم ..
أنا يعنى لو أتعرضت للموقف ده وحد ثبتنى التثبيتة دى 
أكيييييد هطلع اللى فى جيبى من غير اى كلمة 
الواحد هيخاف على نفسه 
بس ممكن أمثل شوية أقوله يا كابتن أنا بجرى على يتامى وابويا فالسجن
 وأحنن قلبه بقى يمكن يسبنى أمشى هههههههه 
لكن لو بت بقى أنسى موهبى البناتى تطلع هههههه
أنا صوتى عالى يعنى لو صوت ممكن أجيييب ماما من البيت هههههه
يعى هحاول أعمل أى حاجة لو كنت واد أو بنت 
أصل أنت عارف يا كريتيك اللى يفرط فى موبيله وفلوسه بسرعة 
سهل أوى يفرط فى سندوتشه فى اى وقته وكله الا الجووووع:hlp:
ههههههههههه
جاوبت بالبت والواااااااد محرمتكش من حاجة أهوووو 30:*​


----------



## sony_33 (14 يونيو 2010)

> أنا يعنى لو أتعرضت للموقف ده وحد ثبتنى التثبيتة دى
> أكيييييد هطلع اللى فى جيبى من غير اى كلمة
> الواحد هيخاف على نفسه


*بلاش تدليس بقى
طالما راجل حيثبت راجل يبقى اكيد
انتى لما تحكى تقولى واحدة ثبتتنى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مساء الفل*​


----------

